# Blackhawk



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Any updates would be appreciated.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Open callbacks to the 2nd Series
2,5,6,9,12,13,14,15,23,24,26,27,28,29,35,41,43,44,47,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60,61,62,63
Derby was into the 4th series and will get done this evening. Sorry I have not been over there or heard the callbacks.
Randy


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Derby results:

1st - 13 Tempy O/H Fredricks
2nd - 19 Pace O Dilschneider H Curtis
3rd - 1 Tater O Medford H Moody
4th - 10 Solo O/H LaFave
RJ 22 - Rumble O/H Spangler
JAMs 9, 11, 14, 18


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Q callbacks to land blind

2,3,5,6,8,9,11,12,16,17,26,28,31


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Q callbacks to WB

2,3,6,9,11,12,16,17,26,28


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Q callbacks to 4th

2,3,6,11,12,16,26,28


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Results for a very tough Q

1st- 12
2nd- 28
3rd- 3
4th- 2
RJ- 6
J- 16


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Amateur callbacks to water blind: 1,3,4,10,13,14,22,25,27,28,29,34,36,37,41,44,46,47,50,54,56,58,60,62,65,66


Open callbacks to water marks: 2,5,15,24,35,41,61,62


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

GOOD JOB! Verne Socks and FIN on your JAM


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to Tony and Trudie on the second place with Tuck in the Q!!!!

Great job!

Chris


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats Tony and Trudie!


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Amateur callbacks to water marks: 1,3,4,22,25,27,34,36,50,56,60,66
The amateur had an excellent tough water blind very nice trial. 

Open Results: 1st is dog 35 George owner/handler Carl Ruffalo. Sory that's all I have. This completes George's FC.Congrats Carl take the week off!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Go, Kurt and Early & Joe and Boomer, way to hang in there!!! 

Congratulations to Carl & George on the Open win and the FC.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Big River said:


> Open Results: 1st is dog 35 George owner/handler Carl Ruffalo. Sory that's all I have. This completes George's FC.Congrats Carl take the week off!


This win also qualified FC AFC George/Carl for the Open National 2013!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open results:

1st: George - O/H Carl Ruffalo
2nd: Levi - O Susan Exo / H Wayne Curtis
3rd: Mickey - O/H Charlie Hines
4th: Jäger - O Steve Barber / H Wayne Curtis
RJ: Ruckus - O/H Susan Bledsoe
JAMS:
Timber - O Bob Wright / H Wayne Curtis
JJ - O David Aul / H Wayne Curtis
Angus - O/H Larry Bozeman


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Carl, on your Open WIN with FC-AFC George, and on qualifying for the 2013 National Open! 

rita


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Mr Carl!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Tony and Trudie! Good work all around


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Team Tuck on your 2nd place in the Q! Also THANK YOU for the cold beer...it was much appreciated! Let's see those pictures, too! 

BTW exactly how many dogs do you own? More than three?  hahahahaha

FOM


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks all! And thank you to the members of the Blackhawk RC who put on a very nice event. Tony and I enjoyed celebrating our anniversary in your neck of the woods! It was great to meet you and David, Lainee! There is usually cold beer in the cooler, just find the truck, and you are welcome to have another! 

- Trudie
and yep, more than 3! HAHAHA


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go George and Mr. Carl!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Way to go Tony and Trudy Kuka and Tuck. Qualified All Age!!!!


----------

